# opera on new blu-ray



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

looks like there's a massive push with operas on Blu-Ray....... I was going to hold off on a new machine, but it looks like they're after me!


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

classidaho said:


> looks like there's a massive push with operas on Blu-Ray....... I was going to hold off on a new machine, but it looks like they're after me!


I endorse opera on blu ray  I use a BD-ROM drive with an HD resolution monitor.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The problem for me is how hard it is here to purchase a multi-region blu-ray player (unlike even the cheapest DVD players). And as I mainly buy from Amazon US, that is a distinct disadvantage.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Most of the operas (Bluray or not) seem to be region code 0, so that shouldn't be a problem. Most seem to use tha American picture fromat NTSC, but that is not a problem either, because most DVD players and modern TVs can handle both PAL (the European picture standard) and NTSC. The region coding seems to be a thing concerning mainly movies.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

It's definitely an improvement, not only because of sharper image, but also because of better sound.
I have a small collection of opera blu-rays and most of them are very satisfactory. My collection of opera DVDs is much bigger, and I wouldn't buy new versions on blu-ray of something I own already, unless it's an outstanding new production, but every time I'm given the choice between buying the same production on DVD or blu-ray, I go with blu-ray. I think is well worth the relatively small difference in price (especially because when you buy from some discount sites, that difference shrinks even more). In terms of the hardware, blu-ray players are getting cheaper and cheaper these days.


----------

